

What the Heck? Did someone just get a patent on "managing appointments"? - rexreed
http://www.google.com/patents/US20100191569?dq=spafinder

======
rexreed
While the link is to the Patent Application, if you check the PAIR system, it
was indeed GRANTED (notice of allowance was sent) on March 12, 2012.

Why is the patent office granting these sorts of patents when there's clearly
prior art here? Or at least it fails the "obviousness" test. What's going on?

------
Sambdala
When can we just start ignoring these patents?

If patent wars get to the point where no one can create anything legally
without paying extortion fees, do we start using an equivalent of bit torrent
or TOR for new web services?

~~~
rexreed
Good idea, but how do you do that when you're staring down the barrel of a
legal gun? Oh the intellectual property legal system is such a hoot.

------
ses
Does this mean my project... meetingShed (<http://www.meetingshed.com>) is in
conflict with this patent? I guess you could argue this point either way. I
developed this some time ago now, and I've seen many other solutions all
taking a slightly different approach in existence. Do small fish like us stand
much of a chance developing innovative products if this is what tech patents
have come to?

